# Berufe bei WotLK, muss ich vorher auf 375 skillen um dann weitermachen zu können?



## Silîtha (13. Oktober 2008)

Keine Ahnung obs ne blöde Frage ist. Aber ich war z.B. als BC rauskam noch nicht im Spiel.

Meine Frage: Muss ich Ledern jetzt noch auf 375 bringen um dann in Nordend direkt weiter lernen zu können? Oder kann ich auf 359 bleiben und dann mit neuen Sachen weiterskillen? Weiss das jemand?


----------



## BeekerLuxx (14. Oktober 2008)

Silîtha schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung obs ne blöde Frage ist. Aber ich war z.B. als BC rauskam noch nicht im Spiel.
> 
> Meine Frage: Muss ich Ledern jetzt noch auf 375 bringen um dann in Nordend direkt weiter lernen zu können? Oder kann ich auf 359 bleiben und dann mit neuen Sachen weiterskillen? Weiss das jemand?




ein skill ab 350 reicht  aus, wie bei den anderen berufen.


----------



## Silîtha (15. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*packt Pfeil und Bogen wieder ein und wartet auf ein Schiff nach Nordend*


----------



## Indya Anetheron (26. Oktober 2008)

ein skill von 359 nützt dir nicht viel ! 

du kannst wohl zwar den lehrer fragen, der bietet dir aber nur die möglichkeit auf 450 an (359/450 anstatt 359/375), aber die neuen rezepte werden afaik einen skill von 375 voraussetzen. 

hast ja noch ein paar wochen zeit deinen skill hochzubringen (btw. gibt dazu ein thread auf dieser seite mit tipps von 360 auf 375).

gruß Indya


----------



## echterman (28. Oktober 2008)

jo... endlich hat die sufu was gebracht... thx für die antwort...


----------



## Indya Anetheron (8. November 2008)

Indya schrieb:


> ein skill von 359 nützt dir nicht viel !
> 
> du kannst wohl zwar den lehrer fragen, der bietet dir aber nur die möglichkeit auf 450 an (359/450 anstatt 359/375), aber die neuen rezepte werden afaik einen skill von 375 voraussetzen.
> 
> ...


ich muss mich wohl korrigieren. es ist wohl doch möglich: 



> ZITAT(Milivoje):
> na ja, ich habe jetzt auf 355 oder so aufgehört und werde dann schön billig im addon weitermachen. jetzt noch für millionen von mats die letzten 20 punkte zu machen wärer etwas bekloppt.^^
> 
> ZITAT (Indya):
> ...


----------



## Xaphanos (20. November 2008)

Genau, man muss nur bis 350 skillen, ab da bekommt man das Boreanische Rüstungsset, und ab Skill 370 bekommt man dann grüne BoE Leder-Sets


----------

